# Not for weak stomachs - ingrown toenail



## sammi (Dec 26, 2009)

So I had one - err let me correct, HAVE one. I went to my pedicure lady, [which I have gone to her before to them removed, and they have been fine.] And she ended up not removing all of the nail that was ingrown. Now its worse. This was about 2-3 days ago. Its swollen, pus-filled, bleeding sometimes, and painful to the touch. I've been constantly cleaning it with peroxide, and soaking it with warm washcloths, and taking painkillers, all to try and keep the pain away. I've asked parents, friends, and coworkers for advice and have come to the conclusion that I have to go to the doctor. 

-Has anyone had ingrown toenail surgery? Did it hurt? I watched tons of youtube videos, and most said it didn't hurt because of the shots they give you.

-Is it possible for these to have gotten increasingly worse due to wearing high heels? A few months ago my GM at work began requiring all hostesses to wear high heels to "give us more presence" while at the front desk [We all are pretty short, none of us over 5'3" and my GM is 6' tall!] On another note, I had gotten ingrown toenails before, but NEVER like this one. 

I'm going to the hospital in a couple hours..so any responses before that would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## Candy (Dec 26, 2009)

I know that my grandmother had ingrown toenails and had to have her nail removed more then once and that was a while ago. I don't think she had to many problems when they did it. Be careful letting anyone but a doctor do anything to my nails though. It can be quite dangerous with infections and all. Good luck and I'm sure after they take care of it you'll feel much better. Let us know.


----------



## sammi (Dec 26, 2009)

I will =[ I've cried the past day over it because I'm scared. I don't get squeamish or scared of needles, but I hate anything painful. I'm a baby when it comes to that. I know it was wrong of me to go to the pedicure lady in the first place, but I assumed it was okay since she had done it before.. I learned my lesson!


----------



## Isa (Dec 26, 2009)

Good luck  I am sure it is going to be fine. One day, I will have to get this surgery and I heard it is not the same as it was before. Where I will go they only remove a little of the left and right side of the nail, so you still have a nail. I have ingrown toenail since I am young and it hurts a lot. But once my doctor showed me a way to cute my nail and since I do that, I only have ingrown once in a while. 
Keep us posted please


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 26, 2009)

Sammi, get a doctor's appointment first thing Monday morning. If you have an infection, it can spread and become dangerous. I have read of infections occurring or becoming much worse due to exposure to chemicals and germs at salons.

Just do it; you will not suffer if you let them know you need lots of pain medicine for the procedure. Most doctors will be happy to grant you that in order to get you well.

Also, look into getting another job. Your manager sounds a bit immature to pressure you to wear high heels at work, when every shred of reliable evidence demonstrates a STRONG connection between wearing high heels and having mulitple, life-long foot problems. Let him wear the heels if he really wants to "make an impression"!


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 26, 2009)

Sammi, I too have an ingown toe nail, by not that bad. I was told its because of the way you clip your toe nails. you're supposed to cut in a straight line,and not curved/rounded.
Unfortunately,since it is as bad as it is...you do need surgery. my brother had to get half his nail removed! He said it only hurt afterwards(sore n tender).
And if you have anymore that are in the making...heres a good method to prevent:
A) grab a cotton ball and a tooth pick.
B)rip alil piece of cotton small off. Rub/roll I til it looks like a worm.
C)with the toothpick, wedge it(cotton worm) in between your toe and the nail.(be sure to be clean and sanitize anything you use).
I would switch it out every other day. Within time(can take a while) the nail should start to grow straight instead of digging in to your flesh! 

Btw: I know, Iknow, it doesnt necessarily look too attractive having a piece of cotton sticking out from your toe haha;especially with high heels!


----------



## Yvonne G (Dec 26, 2009)

O-o-o, ouch!! I'm sorry you're having toe problems! I agree with Abe, the reason the grow like that is because of how you cut them. Supposed to cut straight across. I doubt it has anything to do with wearing heels. I wore heels all of my 30 years at work, and never had an ingrown toe nail. Unless maybe your shoes are too small???

I like that idea of plugging some cotton behind the nail until it has grown out beyond the skin. Sounds pretty good.


----------



## dmmj (Dec 26, 2009)

You cut the nail flat do not I repeat do not cut where it bends into the flesh, that shouls solve most if not all of your problems, also infections need to be taken care of ASAP, I have had one or two ingrown toenails and they did not hurt because of the shots, you can also get topical cremes so you do not feel the shot even, but you will most likely have to go to a podiatrist, most doctors( regular ones) don't hanlde it you will prob have to go to a specialist(podiatrist). This is not medical advice always consult your doctor for medical advice. It is just what has worked for me.


----------



## terryo (Dec 26, 2009)

My daughter-in-law had the same problem, and had the operation. She said they didn't put her to sleep, but gave her a local...just needles to numb the area. Maybe some people are prone to these things, as her Mother had them too. You will be fine...don't worry....hugs and prayers....


----------



## sammi (Dec 26, 2009)

*Thank you SO much everyone for all the support and comments!* I went to the emergency room, and they did the procedure right then and there. They numbed my whole toe, until it felt just like a block of wood, and the doctor went to town on it. It didn't hurt at all!  It was amusing at one point as she was cutting away and it was bleeding like crazy and it didn't hurt a bit. She was very nice and explained everything very clearly beforehand. And she explained how to cut my nails properly  I do my own nails, and have always cut down the side, exactly how you're NOT supposed to. WON'T be doing that anymore.

Basically, it was a combination of A) me cutting my nails wrong, then B) going to the pedicure lady to fix it, as she made it worse, and C) continuing to wear heels during all of this, while it hurt and was infected. The doctor at the hospital said the heels were only a small part of it, it was mainly that I let it go for so long, and went to the stupid lady to try and have her fix it. 

So in the end, the doctor gave me tons of antibiotics and vicodin, which is awesome because my foot is in SO much pain. I just woke up [the vicodin I took early put me right to sleep] and I took another. She also gave me a work release for two days!  I was so excited to hear that.

*Stephanie* - My manager is actually a woman, who does wear heels all day to work, and she works about 8-10 hours a day, whereas I only work 4-6  Soo..I don't have much of an argument there..


----------



## dreadyA (Dec 26, 2009)

You're welcome. Glad to hear everything went bloody smooth.
careful,don't get carried away with the pills


----------



## Stephanie Logan (Dec 26, 2009)

I actually have my own theory that women with high arches can wear and be comfortable in heels, while those with low arches, or flat feet like mine, cannot. My podiatrist and GP both told me about the relationship between heels/too-small shoes and foot problems when I had my bunionectomy in June 2008. Maybe not ingrown toenails, though it seems logical that wearing shoes that push your toes together and downward may at least make the toenail thing worse instead of better.

So mostly I just envy women who can walk around in heels and not get sore feet or backaches, but articles I've read do claim that the 85% of bunions occurring in females has a lot to do with the shoes women wear.

I also think it's unfair and possibly illegal to require employees to wear shoes that injure/exacerbate injury. There are many pretty and stylish shoes that have low heels or even no heels. The airlines used to require heels for flight attendants but they are not allowed to now, which is why I question the possible issue of legality.

My opinion: don't risk the longterm health of your feet for a job you will only be at temporarily in your career!


----------



## sammi (Dec 26, 2009)

Stephanie Logan said:


> I actually have my own theory that women with high arches can wear and be comfortable in heels, while those with low arches, or flat feet like mine, cannot.


That might possibly be it. I have flat feet. Thanks dad. 

I have never had any kind of soreness in my back though, thank goodness, from the shoes. And actually I am getting used to wearing them, I can go about 4-5 hours without them starting to hurt. I think I'm just still bitter at my GM about having to wear heels at work, that I was hoping it was the main problem of my toenail. I mean, other than that wearing heels isn't that bad..


----------



## Isa (Dec 27, 2009)

I am glad you are ok now, but sorry to hear you a in pain . Woohooo for the release of 2 days


----------



## sammi (Dec 27, 2009)

The pain isn't too bad, its more just like annoying pain that hurts when I try to get up and walk. As long as I'm stationary or sitting/laying down, no pain =] But its definitely pain I'd rather over the pain I had because of the ingrown toenail! Plus if I take only half of the vicodin, it doesn't put me to sleep but it takes the pain away.


----------

